# Using colour pigments to create your own nail polish shades



## connersmummy (Oct 1, 2014)

How many people have brought pigments or eye shadows and used the colour particles to create their own choice of nail polish, maybe to match their lip or eye make-up colours?

Its pretty easy to do. All you need is a colour pigment and clear nail polish.


----------

